# What am I doing wrong?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Personally I would like to see your toes facing a little more forward, your arm could be a little more in line with his mouth (straight line from his mouth to your elbow), maybe a little more contact with the bit. You may be a little too far forward. It's hard to tell from just one picture especially with writting across it.

He looks scopy and calm over the jump. Maybe better if he took off a stride sooner.

Just my $.02 for what that's worth.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Put your hands forward a little bit, and 'toes to the nose'. Also, look up. Otherwise, you look pretty good. Nice horse, too.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree, look UP, not at your horse. Toes forward. Hands up and more in line. 

Your horse is soo pretty.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

It looks like you got into the base of the jump quite close.
The reason for that is probably your eyes. The approach to the jump was probably a little fast and unbalanced, and instead of sitting back and relaxing down into the tack and counting your strides you leaned forward, pulled and did the deer in headlights look right at the jump. So your horse ran up to it, lept over it and all I can say is thank goodness you have wieght in your heels!

What you really have to practice is distances distances distances. Put poles on the ground and count 3-2-1 to them until you have it perfect, then move to smaller jumps and focus on just keeping the jump in your pereferal vision, having soft eyes that are up and ahead of you. Keep your weight on the back half of the horse to balance him and keep you elbows soft. If he speeds up too much then sink your weight down and stall your seat instead of pulling. If his running becomes a problem then try bitting up to a pelham with two reins so you have added control with the leverage. But use the curb rein sparingly so he doesn't learn to lean on it. Once you have mastered this at a 60-70cm jump then you'll be back up to the 1.20m ++ quickly! You have a lovely horse and some good stick em in your seat and legs.


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Look up! And maybe a little more crest release. Your horse is very pretty.


----------



## xcountryrider (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Well here's a picture of him going over the same jump. I think it's better?








I have a problem with my toes, I seriously try so hard to tuck them in but I cant!!
Has anyone had a problem like that?


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

With your toes, possibly because you have too much foot in your stirrup can contribute to this prolem. Really make sure you have the ball of your foot on the stirrup pad. also i think you are jumping ahead. Stuff your butt back more towards your horses tail. that will make your whole position more balances, and prettier. Your relase is fine, it's just that you are tipped foward making your realse look a little non existance. I would say you could give more realease though if you tighten up those reins, which would be a good idea.


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

try tightening your knees up a little more it looks like they are loos probably from your toes but to try fix the knees and then with the toes


----------



## xcountryrider (Jul 28, 2008)

I often try to shorten my reins but I have like a phobia that I pull my horse in the mouth. 
Lol ok. So toes in and shorter reins.
Anything else?


----------



## xcountryrider (Jul 28, 2008)

Which is better?
Pic 1 or pic2?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I would say the pictures are almost exactly the same, at least rider position-wise. As several have mentioned before, your toe is turned completely out. It is impossible to have a correct and stable leg with your heel digging in and your contact on the on back of your calf. You want the inside of your thigh, knee, and calf to have equal contact on your horse. I also agree with a previous post that placing your stirrup more forward on the ball of your foot will help tremendously. Because your leg isn't completely secure your lower leg has slipped back (your stirrup leather should be perpendicular) and you've jumped ahead completely in front of your saddle. As you jump you should allow your horse to jump up to you, closing your hip angle and opening your knee angle. I used to have the same problems, jumping ahead and turning out my toe! It's a hard hard problem to break but lots of riding without stirrups and LOTS of work at the half seat, even doing a few crossbars or lower fences while taking care to maintain a proper leg is great. Jumping without stirrups is good for jumping ahead. 


Very cute horse!


----------



## kljumper14 (Aug 26, 2008)

You got too close to the fence. You are looking down. You are jumping ahead (too far out of the saddle). Your toes are pointed way out.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

i think lots of people mentioned the other problems but you have zero release! you do need to shorten your reins but give more relase and you wont get him in the mouth.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I would say to have your toes pointing forwards a LOT more. That would help your position a lot- so would making sure that you are not jumping ahead of your horse. It looks like you may have jumped late (I'm not really a good judge of this, but you both look pretty 'upright'). Overall, you two look pretty good.


----------

